# Kugelflug in After Effects simulieren



## dav133 (1. Januar 2005)

Hi,
 mein angestrebtes Ziel ist das hier: http://www.nccinema.ch/dfx12.html

 Nur wie? Dazu brauch ich erstmal die Kugel von hinten. Ich wöllte das zwar für ein CS Video verwenden aber von der sache her ists ja das selbe.

 Habt ihr Ideen wie ich an sone Kugel rankomme?

 mfg


----------



## goela (1. Januar 2005)

Ja! Die Kugel wird am einfachsten mit einem 3D Programm wie Cinema 4D o.ä. erstellt. Dies ist sehr einfach!

Du kannst die Kugel aber auch schon mit Freeware 3D Programmen generieren und ins Video einfügen!


----------



## dav133 (2. Januar 2005)

Hm, seeehr einfach?

 Also ich hab 3dsmax7 aber von cinema 3d nur die trial. DIe Kugel müsste dann ja auch sich ein bisschen bewegen und nich so statisch rumgammeln.

 Geht ma auf http://web9.ipx10689.ipxserver.de/johannes/filme/der_schuss_web.rar und shcaut euch das an. DAnn noch mit ner schöneren Kugel (Film hat 12MB) und das wäre perfekt, nur wie mach ich sone Kugel und setz die Kamera dahinter?

 Gibts da irgendwelche TUtos oder fertige Kugeln?

 mfg


----------



## Chocobanana (2. Januar 2005)

dav133 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibts da irgendwelche TUtos oder fertige Kugeln?



 Es gibt unzählige Tutorials zu C4D und 3DS Max. Am besten machst halt die Kugel aus einem Zylinder und oben drauf einem niedrigen Kegel. Rundest das ganze schön ab und suchst dir ne fesche Textur.

Dann könntest das ganze nach After Effects bringen, lädst dir das Bild oder Video von dir rein. Legst dann noch die Kugel als Ebene darüber und erzeugst eine neue Kamera. Dann rotierst du halt die Kamera um die Kugel oder zoomst drauf........

So ungefähr würd ichs machen. Habs aber nicht getestet......

Greetz,
 Choco


----------

